
Open Sourcing Logos - pixelfeeder
http://logodust.com/?haxor
======
bovermyer
It's an interesting idea, but the whole point of a logo is to
establish/reinforce a unique identity.

Once the logo is no longer unique to a thing, I don't see much value in it.

~~~
brudgers
If it's unique in a local market or a vertical a logo probably does it's job,
e.g. an office of CPA's. On the other hand, I'm not sure how an open source
logo would interact with trademark law.

Anyway, there's not a huge value in logos for most businesses beyond quick
recognition and expending a minimal amount of energy probably outweighs global
uniqueness in many cases.

------
inanutshellus
Pretty cool thing, turning unused hard work into something others can use or
be inspired by. The mortar and pestle with the leaf was my favorite. It reads
as health-oriented (perhaps homeopathic) medicine in a clean, simple design.

I assume one wouldn't want to use the logo for _the_ logo of a business, as it
already has a "free usage" copyright...?

